# Upgrading to 10.2-RELEASE (PHP 5.3)



## Rod Elias (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello all!

I've a amd64 machine running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE which is running PHP 5.3.28 and freeRADIUS 2.2.2 (I need to use those specific versions because of the requirements of my legacy application).
PHP and freeradius was originally installed via ports.
Now, I need to upgrade the OS to 10.2-RELEASE in order to fix some bugs.
I've already upgraded it to 10.1-RELEASE and, after doing that, freeradius was broken with the error message

```
libssl version mismatch
```
I solved that by doing `make deinstall` and `make install clean`.
All the other packages (also installed via ports) weren't affected, only freeradius was. (e.g, MySQL 5.5.34 and Apache 2.2.26).
So far, so good.
Now I'm about to upgrade to 10.2-RELEASE. I will not upgrade the ports system.
Could anyone please if 10.2-RELEASE could break anyone of those specific version packages? I need to have mainly PHP 5.3.28 running without any problem.

Thanks a lot for your attention and any help is much appreciated.

Sincerely,


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 22, 2016)

I brought up the concern with FreeRADIUS issue you saw in the past.  I don't recall the resolution but I suspect that an API change in the underlying OpenSSL was at fault.

Regarding PHP, PHP 5.3 is end of life as of 14 Aug 2014 (http://php.net/eol.php).  The update shouldn't break anything but you should seriously consider an update especially if this is an Internet facing application.


----------

